# Combinar valores de varias celdas en una sola...



## odelllp (Jan 13, 2003)

Saludos muy cordiales y feliz año 2003...

Necesito una pequeña ayudita y pensé en ustedes, el asunto es este.
Cómo hago para combinar varios valores de muchas celdas en una sola?
Tengo un archivo con esta presentación

   A    B    C    D    E
1       25   1    42   6
2
3
4
5

Como podran ver, tengo valores en las columnas B,C,D,E; esos mismos valores yo los quiero en una sola celda... E5, por ejemplo, entonces en E5 estaría el valor 251426.
Es mas que todo para tomarlo como una referencia de algún código, porque el Núm 25 en B1 representa el tipo de moneda, el 1 en C1 mi proveedor y asi sucesivamente.
Entonces 251426 me dirá todo lo referente a ese producto o proveedor, si fuese el caso.

Les agradecería si me ayudaran...

Odelllp™


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jan 13, 2003)

Como la celda en E ya tiene un valor (Y en una celda solo puede existir o un valor o una formula), entonces en F5 yo pondría

=B5&C5&D5&E5

y listo !


----------

